# Aspen has a tumor :(



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

A very tiny mast cell tumor on his back inner left leg, near the hock. He will get it removed next week and then we will send it off for a biopsy. Pray for him...

ETA: I'm nervous because I hate anesthesia. Doctor says she wouldn't have noticed it because it's so small.


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

I hope all goes well, good luck Aspen!


----------



## Stella+Samson (May 10, 2011)

Oh, poor Aspen!

How did you find out about the tumor?


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Stella+Samson said:


> Oh, poor Aspen!
> 
> How did you find out about the tumor?


When I was checking him. I go over his entire body 1-2 times a week.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear about Aspen.
I will keep you and Aspen in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Thank DOG you are such a devoted mama and found that sucker before it got bigger. I'm sure it will turn out to be a low grade and if its completely excised it shouldn't come back. Keep us all posted please on how he's doing and the biopsy results. Best of luck to your sweet angel! I'm sure he will do just fine....


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear this for both of you. I just love him, he is so darned handsome. Glad you caught it early too the way it sounds. We will keep you in our thoughts here. I have a friend who has a pittie with similar issues and she feeds raw and Dyna has been alive and kicking for 3 years since the first tumor popped up. She uses a holistic vet and we all feel the raw diet has done wonders for her. Here's hoping the biopsy is negative!!!!!


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

I hope it ends up being nothing serious, I'll be thinking of you guys.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Thats really incredible that you picked up a spot that small on him, you should be very proud of yourself as you very likely saved his life. Lesson for all of us there.
Good luck next week, will be thinking of you guys. Tell them to take out a wide margin just to be on the safe side. 
Thats what I tell the Dr's with my skin cancers, cut out a larger area than normal, that way you'll be more likely to get a clean border. Personally, I'd rather put up with a bit more discomfort the first time around as it really sucks to have to go back and have it cut out again.
Good luck.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Poor Aspen! We will all be thinking of you here. Let us know what the results are when you get the biopsy back.


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Thinking of you and Aspen.


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

hope everything turns out ok for Aspen


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Good luck Aspen, I'm sure everything will be fine.


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

That Gorgeous Guy is going to be just fine. I had a large one removed from Apollo's leg 2 years ago. It got large because I totally did NOT have the money for surgery-I discovered it quite small & had it biopsied by the orthopedic surgeon . It grew rapidly. When I got the money I had a long talk with him -" I know that you are 10 1/2 years old but I know that you are a strong boy & will definitely get through any ole operation. If I spend every last penny on you, you OWE me at least a few more years" So far he has lived up to his part of the bargain, now I want more.
Good Luck to you and Aspen.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Good luck Aspen and I also think it will be fine. Praying for you.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Thank goodness you are such a good dog mom and found it! Aspen is such a lucky boy to have you. I will be keeping you both in my thoughts.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Thank you everyone. He goes in for the mass removal this monday morning. Will let you all know...

ETA: My hospital has both Isoflourane and Sevo, but they mainly use Sevo. What is the difference between the two?


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

Sevo is a "faster" anesthetic. They wake up way quicker from it. 

Good luck to you both. Did you have an aspirate done, or do they just think it is a mast cell?


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

werecatrising said:


> Sevo is a "faster" anesthetic. They wake up way quicker from it.
> 
> Good luck to you both. Did you have an aspirate done, or do they just think it is a mast cell?


He had an aspirate done.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

you caught it when it was small...thank goodness you did your due diligence by feeling him all over as in a check up....

i wish the best for both of you....ask the doc if it has to be a heavy anaesthesia to remove the tumour....


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

magicre said:


> you caught it when it was small...thank goodness you did your due diligence by feeling him all over as in a check up....
> 
> i wish the best for both of you....ask the doc if it has to be a heavy anaesthesia to remove the tumour....


He has to be completely under because they will be taking a good amount of margins around it.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Just wanted to wish you both the best of luck tomorrow. I hope everything goes well.
cheers...Penny


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Gosh, poor Aspen  Good thing you found it so early on! Tumors are one of my biggest fears with my dogs. I am definitely going to start being more vigilant about checking them over. I hope everything goes nice and smooth with his surgery. I feel the same way about anesthesia, so I'll be sending good vibes you and Aspen's way!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

*Update*

The surgery went very smoothly and the doctor did a beautiful job. I was told it would take about 45min-1hour but Aspen was in 
and out in 20-30mins. I wasn't there, I can't see my dog knocked out like that. I had a certain doctor do the procedure and a 
certain nurse monitoring him as well. I feel really, really comfortable with these two people watching over him. He's back to his ol' 
self again, but we are taking it slow. Biopsy results come back today or tomorrow so I will let you all know!

ETA: I also had him remove that teeny,tiny lump I found on his upper gum. You could barely feel it. I told him to just go ahead and 
remove it since he's already going to be under. Better to knock him out once than twice. They will send that off for biopsy as well. 
Oh, since Aspen has stitches in his mouth, the doctor doesn't want him to eat bone for about a week. So this morning I gave him a 
chunk of boneless beef with an egg shell. What do you all think?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

right now, i'm basking in the news that the surgery went well...

ground egg shell mixed in with cut up beef or whatever you're feeding is what i'd do.....until those stitches come out..

but, why can't the dog have bone...the teeny tiny lump is on the upper gum, not on a molar or near a tooth...? just curious....


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm guessing because if the bone breaks and pokes at the incision, it could tear it open. It's right were the molar meets the gum, right on the edge.


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Glad the surgery went well! <3 Aspen


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

malluver1005 said:


> I'm guessing because if the bone breaks and pokes at the incision, it could tear it open. It's right were the molar meets the gum, right on the edge.


makes sense...


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Thats great news, glad he's back (almost) to normal. Crossing fingers and legs and toes for the results to be clear!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Glad is he recovering well. Let us know what the results come back as. What about the hotspot on his paw? Did they look at that?

For bone, could you maybe just smash up some chicken backs or cut them into small pieces that he could gulp down without chewing? I cut up a bunch of chicken quarters today with my kitchen shears and I can cut the back bones pretty small with just the shears.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm so glad everything went well. And because you noticed the lump, all will probably be fine. I just had a cyst removed from my dog that had some melanoma cells in it, but they think they got it all. Catching things early normally brings good results, just like with people.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

chowder said:


> Glad is he recovering well. Let us know what the results come back as. What about the hotspot on his paw? Did they look at that?


Yes, he did an aspirate while he was under and it is a bunch of bacteria. A hot spot...


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Glad to hear the surgery went so well! Great news. :0)
If you go with the egg shells I would grind them up using a coffee grinder. He will be able to absorb the calcium better. 
Keep us posted!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

*Update*

The doctor says I just saved my dog's life. It was a malignant mast cell tumor grade 1-2. Pathologist thinks that excision was complete and clean, and that we got it all out. Just to be sure, the vet felt his lymph nodes on his back legs and they are both the same size, and the lymph node were the tumor was, is not swollen. He says that this is a very good indicator that the cancer has not spread and that he got it all out. He then took a few samples from that lymph node and they will be sent to the lab, just to see if it really hasn't spread. In his opinion, he thinks I just saved my dog's life...

ETA: I just can't believe how everything in your life can come crashing down from one day to the next. When he told me that I saved my dog's life, I couldn't stop crying...


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh wow.....I am so glad for a good report. Like everyone has said, Aspen is so very lucky to have you. I am so happy that there is a good ending! Yay for Aspen! :0)


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow. That is really awesome news. It's absolutely amazing! I'm so VERY happy to hear this! GREAT job.

*Off to give Ania a thorough exam a' la Malluver*


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

You are so right, life as you know it can change in a second, you can't take anything for granted.
I have to give you credit, to pick up a spot that small on that big of a dog took some doing. Goes without saying about having to be hyper vigilant from now on, but I know you've got that covered. I'm sad it was cancer, but happy you got it all. And, yes, give yourself a huge pat on the back and a nice cold one for saving his life, because you most certainly did.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

MollyWoppy said:


> And, yes, give yourself a huge pat on the back and a nice cold one for saving his life, because you most certainly did.


Ditto from us! Glad to hear the good news!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

excellent.....staged nicely....and caught in time.....and you did it. 

you keep feeling him up....

and i'm so pleased the results are good.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

No one likes to get news like this, but as already been said, it was good that you caught it when you did. 

Sending lots of positive healing thoughts to all....


----------



## RaisingWolves (Mar 19, 2011)

malluver1005 said:


> The doctor says I just saved my dog's life. It was a malignant mast cell tumor grade 1-2. Pathologist thinks that excision was complete and clean, and that we got it all out.


Did he send it off for analysis? I don't understand why he "thinks" it was clean. The pathology will tell him exactly how clean the margins were. 
My boxer had two mast cells removed; both clean margins 2cm all away around. First MCT was a high grade 2 with mitosis 1, second tumor came up 6 weeks after the first surgery. Pathology came back clean margins low grade 2 mitosis 0. He had clear lymph nodes. Knock on wood, no more tumors since Feb.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

RaisingWolves said:


> Did he send it off for analysis? I don't understand why he "thinks" it was clean. The pathology will tell him exactly how clean the margins were.
> My boxer had two mast cells removed; both clean margins 2cm all away around. First MCT was a high grade 2 with mitosis 1, second tumor came up 6 weeks after the first surgery. Pathology came back clean margins low grade 2 mitosis 0. He had clear lymph nodes. Knock on wood, no more tumors since Feb.


I'm sorry. I was typing so fast and I accidentally typed "thinks." They were good clean margins around.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

You're definitely the example dogmom here on DFC. I wish all dog owners were as thorough and devoted as you are. Thanks for keeping us updated!


----------



## RaisingWolves (Mar 19, 2011)

malluver1005 said:


> I'm sorry. I was typing so fast and I accidentally typed "thinks." They were good clean margins around.



I'm happy to read this!!! YAY!!:whoo:


----------

